# host.deny

## D0zer

Hi All

I am using DenyHosts to successfully add IP addresses of failed login attempts to /etc/hosts.deny. I have noticed a continued login attempt from the following IP address 43.255.190.*, the last number changes.

If I do a IP lookup its originating from Asia / Hongkong. Is it possible to add wild cards to the /etc/hosts.deny file so I could block the whole range of IP's 43.255.190.*

Thanks in Advance

----------

## massimo

Take a look at the section PATTERNS in man hosts.deny.

----------

## Naib

If I recall correctly thats been removed.

----------

## krinn

from my knowledge it still works.

but sshd doesn't use hosts.* files anymore (and i think the user is trying to catch them in ssh)

----------

## massimo

I suggest adding an equivalent rule with iptables.

----------

## Naib

 *krinn wrote:*   

> from my knowledge it still works.
> 
> but sshd doesn't use hosts.* files anymore (and i think the user is trying to catch them in ssh)

 yup thats what I mean.

----------

